

Ask YC: Anyone remember a site like this? - run4yourlives

Hi All, sorry to do this but a while back I remember someone had posted a cool little tool (it may have been someone's baby) that would help build a url that was actually available.<p>For the life of me I can't seem to find this in my saved links, and Search YC doesn't seem to turn anything up either.<p>Anyone remember something like this? Thanks.
======
dbrush
<http://www.instantdomainsearch.com>

<http://www.bustaname.com>

~~~
run4yourlives
Bustaname! That's it! thanks.

------
noodle
um, are you talking about <http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com> ?

------
awad
<http://www.makewords.com/>

Like that?

------
gojomo
What does "help build a url that was actually available" mean?

